# when did you feel your chihuahua babies kick?



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

My bella baby is almost seven weeks. along. I think I feel her babies kick, but she won't sit still very long. When did you feel your mamas babies kick? Did you see them move on outside as well?


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

I get my lexie to lay on her back and felt them move at about 7 weeks. She is now 8 weeks and I can see them moving all around I even got a video of it today it was so great. They will only move for me though. Congrats on your puppies and cant wait to see pics.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you had her scanned by a vet ?


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:mya is currently 63 days today so im a frazzled mess.sometimes you can feel alittle movement at 6-7 weeks but usually around 8wks u should definitely feel movement n by the 9th week u can feel whats a leg,back or head.of course,if theres only 1 pup in there it would b alittle harder although my last litter of poms was only 2 pups n there was no mistaking that feeling.if youve ever had a baby it feels the same during the end on the outside.myas having 3(or so the xray says lol)n when she lays on my lap or chest u can feel them moving up against her skin.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

my soon to be puppies (theres 2 in there) were beating me up last night. Lexie was laying behind me on her back and they just kept moving around and kicking. One had hiccups I think. It was so funny watching the babies just move around and spaz out. I now have my Lexie in her play pen and she is starting to dig her bed so I'm sure I will be seeing babies in the next couple days.. And Wild.Irish.rose I am so excited for you and cant wait to see you beautiful puppies.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

jalene1985 said:


> I get my lexie to lay on her back and felt them move at about 7 weeks. She is now 8 weeks and I can see them moving all around I even got a video of it today it was so great. They will only move for me though. Congrats on your puppies and cant wait to see pics.


can you post the video please i would love to see it


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1OP-go on youtube n google something like-'9wk pregnant dog puppies moving' n u should have a bunch of vids


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

sammyp said:


> can you post the video please i would love to see it


As soon as I figure out how to get it into a file that will go on the forum I will post it. If I can not figure it out soon I will record it again with my camera instead of my phone and send you a P/M letting you know its up


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


just go to this link and everything should work fine


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:jalene,were ur ultrasounds 2d or 3d??-the ones on facebook of your pregnancy.they came out so well.my kids r 8,11 n 15 so its been awhile lol.i wish i had my pregnancy pics-we had a flood in our basement a couple years ago n everything got ruined.they were old fashioned pics-not digital.i got my first digital camera this year-it just took me awhile to roll w/the timesbtw-your vid of lexis pups moving came out really well.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:jalene,were ur ultrasounds 2d or 3d??-the ones on facebook of your pregnancy.they came out so well.my kids r 8,11 n 15 so its been awhile lol.i wish i had my pregnancy pics-we had a flood in our basement a couple years ago n everything got ruined.they were old fashioned pics-not digital.i got my first digital camera this year-it just took me awhile to roll w/the timesbtw-your vid of lexis pups moving came out really well.


They were 3d but we now have 4d and they are really weird looking. lol but thank you my daughter is now 2. and thank you again the video of lexie was actually taken on my cell phone. but glad you enjoyed.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:if you go on ur profile i left u a giftur daughter must be so excited about the pups


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you I love it


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:actually,it should be bigger.let mr figure out what went wrong lol


----------

